# dapprincipio



## GabrielH

Ciao a tutti,
vorrei sapere se l'avverbio "dapprincipio" va bene nella frase sottostante. Volevo usarlo ma poi ho cancellato la frase poiché non sapevo se andasse bene o no.

"Voi dovete leggere gli articoli e soltanto fare attenzione a quello che l'autore ha sottolineato. Da principio solo ve li leggerò quando saremo insieme." 

Quindi vorrei sapere se "dapprincipio" può andare un po' oltre al senso di "inizialmente". Andrebbe bene nel caso sia sottinteso che inizialmente spiegherò alcuni passaggi, tuttavia, però non è detto che farò soltanto e solamente quello, e che quindi io posso magari oltre a leggerli, spiegarli ecc? Mi pare di sì, ma vorrei una vostra conferma. Forse potete pure consigliarmi qualche parola migliore.

Vi ringrazio.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao, 
non mi è molto chiaro cosa vuoi comunicare.
*Solo *è ambiguo per me.

Li leggerò solo. Niente altro >...ve li leggerò solo, quando saremo insieme
Aspetto che siate tutti presenti e leggerò (e forse altro) > (Per cominciare) ve li leggerò solo quando saremo insieme = Solo quando saremo insieme, per cominciare, ve li leggerò. Dicendo "per cominciare" sottintendi che dopo potresti fare anche dell'altro, come "spiegare" o fare domande. 
"Dapprincipio" secondo me non è corretto se il significato è la mia ipotesi 2.

P.S.  "...e fare soltanto attenzione..."


----------



## lorenzos

_Dapprincipio, inizialmente, all'inizio... per cominciare_ hanno lo stesso significato.
Se permetti :
- "_Da principio solo ve li leggerò quando saremo insieme_." mi sembra un po' barocco e, se vogliamo, anche ambiguo (potrebbe significare: Li leggerò soltanto quando saremo insieme), forse vuoi dire: "Per cominciare, quando saremo insieme, mi limiterò (solo) a leggerli."
- Assume un diverso significato dire: "_dovete soltanto fare attenzione a quello..._" e "_dovete fare attenzione soltanto a quello..._".


----------



## bearded

Ciao, Gabriel



GabrielH said:


> solo ve li leggerò quando saremo insieme."


Questa posizione di ''solo'' non è naturale in italiano, come si vede dai dubbi di interpretazione di chi mi ha preceduto. È invece usuale in spagnolo (e, evidentemente, in portoghese).  Normalmente noi diremmo ''ve li leggerò solo quando saremo insieme'' - intendendo [solo quando saremo insieme].
Altrimenti bisogna - secondo me - cambiare la costruzione: ''Dapprincipio, quando saremo insieme, ve li leggerò soltanto'', intendendo [ve li leggerò solamente, e non farò altro].
Secondo me ''dapprincipio'' va bene in entrambi i casi.

<...e soltanto fare attenzione a quello.. > e fare attenzione soltanto a quello... (stesso discorso di prima riguardo alla posizione).

Nella frase che hai proposto, più che riguardare ''da principio/dapprincipio'' (che vanno benissimo), il problema mi sembra consistere nella posizione ''iberica'' degli avverbi solo/soltanto.


----------



## GabrielH

Ciao, ragazzi,
vi rispondo solo ora perché prima ero occupatissimo.


alfaalfa said:


> Aspetto che siate tutti presenti e leggerò (e forse altro) > (Per cominciare) ve li leggerò solo quando saremo insieme = Solo quando saremo insieme, per cominciare, ve li leggerò. Dicendo "per cominciare" sottintendi che dopo potresti fare anche dell'altro, come "spiegare" o fare domande


Esatto, era quello che intendevo dire.


lorenzos said:


> orse vuoi dire: "Per cominciare, quando saremo insieme, mi limiterò (solo) a leggerli."


Sì, proprio questo.


bearded said:


> Secondo me ''dapprincipio'' va bene in entrambi i casi.





bearded said:


> Nella frase che hai proposto, più che riguardare ''da principio/dapprincipio'' (che vanno benissimo), il problema mi sembra consistere nella posizione ''iberica'' degli avverbi solo/soltanto.


Sì, infatti questa è stata una delle cose che ho imparato qualche anno fa e vedo che può essere tutt'oggi, anche se raramente, una trappola per me. So che in generale, o addirittura sempre, va messo dopo il verbo. Tuttavia, per me, mettere "solo" dopo "leggerò" diceva che "l'avrei soltanto letto e basta" e quindi ho deciso di metterlo prima. E così sono caduto nel tranello.

Vi ringrazio tutti quanti della discussione.


----------



## lorenzos

Ciao @GabrielH volevo solo rincuorarti: "_Da principio solo ve li leggerò quando saremo insieme_" va (quasi) benissimo col significato che gli vuoi dare. Il problema sta nell'ambiguità già segnalata da @alfaalfa e @bearded: potrebbe infatti vole dire: "_Dapprincipio, solo ve li leggerò quando saremo insieme, poi potrò leggerli anche facendo lezione a distanza, tramite internet_".
Costruzioni che disambiguano, secondo me:
- _Dapprincipio solo ve li leggerò*, *quando saremo insieme.
- Quando saremo insieme, dapprincipio solo ve li leggerò / ve li leggerò soltanto._


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Costruzioni che disambiguano, secondo me:
> - _Dapprincipio solo ve li leggerò*, *quando saremo insieme.
> - Quando saremo insieme, dapprincipio solo ve li leggerò / ve li leggerò soltanto._


Francamente, a me questi esempi non sembrano tanto chiari.  Mi pareva di aver suggerito - al #4 - due soluzioni già abbastanza 'disambiguanti'..


----------



## lorenzos

@bearded, tu avevi proposto la soluzione: ''_Dapprincipio, quando saremo insieme, ve li leggerò soltanto_'', e mi scuso se non l'ho richiamata, ma io ho preferito spostare l'inciso. Però, davvero non capisco perché quanto da me proposto manchi di chiarezza.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Personalmente non ho ancora capito cosa si vuol dire con "dapprincipio solo leggerò", In ogni caso la parola "dapprincipio" è poco digeribile per me.


----------



## alfaalfa

lorenzos said:


> ...solo ve li leggerò...


Ma davvero utilizzi "solo" in quella posizione?


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> non capisco perché quanto da me proposto manchi di chiarezza


Forse perché, pur di 'rincuorare' Gabriel, hai lasciato ''solo'' in posizione un po'...iberica (vedi anche lo sconcerto di altri qui sopra).


----------



## Olaszinhok

Vorrei soltanto aggiungere che pur condividendo quel che avete scritto e "corretto" a GabrielH, va anche precisato che _solo/soltanto_, come d'altra parte altri avverbi, non hanno una posizione fissa in italiano; potrebbero benissimo spostarsi all'interno della frase per motivi di enfasi o in costrutti con un significato più marcato.


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> potrebbero benissimo spostarsi all'interno della frase


È vero, ma io aggiungerei ''....purché non risultino ambigui nella nuova posizione''.


----------



## lorenzos

alfaalfa said:


> Ma davvero utilizzi "solo" in quella posizione?


L'ho scritto subito che mi sembra un po' barocco, non credo siano frequenti le occasioni in cui potrei utilizzarlo ma non lo escludo; ad esempio, conversando con amici letterati potrei dire: "(Quel libro) Solo l'ho letto perché ne parlavano tutti". Nello scritto potrebbe essere più frequente.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> È vero, ma io aggiungerei ''....purché non risultino ambigui nella nuova posizione''.


A proposito di ciò, nei vari esempi che avete fatto "solo" si riferiva di volta in volta a "dapprincipio" , a "leggerò" o a "quando saremo insieme". Chiedo all'amico @GabrielH di chiarire questo punto solo per me, visto che gli altri hanno tutti capito.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> potrei dire: "(Quel libro) Solo l'ho letto perché ne parlavano tutti"


Non preferiresti dire ''..L'ho letto solo perché ne parlavano tutti''?


----------



## GabrielH

Pietruzzo said:


> A proposito di ciò, nei vari esempi che avete fatto "solo" si riferiva di volta in volta a "dapprincipio" , a "leggerò" o a "quando saremo insieme". Chiedo all'amico @GabrielH di chiarire questo punto solo per me, visto che gli altri hanno tutti capito.


Ciao, Pietruzzo
volevo dire "inizialmente/ per cominciare/dapprincipio ve li leggerò soltanto e basta...".


----------



## A User

GabrielH said:


> Forse potete pure consigliarmi qualche parola migliore.


Perché non usare "Al principio..."?


----------

